# Lets see some trucks!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



## Luke Duke

Well, I'm a 15 yr. old kid looking for a truck. I want mine lifted with some rims and tires. I know some of yall have some, because I have seen them here and there. But If yall could help me out by posting some pictures, and a little decription. I am just wanting to get some ideas for when I get a truck. If yall could help me out, I would really be thankful.


----------



## Gabassmaster

Luke Duke said:


> Well, I'm a 15 yr. old kid looking for a truck. I want mine lifted with some rims and tires. I know some of yall have some, because I have seen them here and there. But If yall could help me out by posting some pictures, and a little decription. I am just wanting to get some ideas for when I get a truck. If yall could help me out, I would really be thankful.



get yourself a hemi


----------



## Greaserbilly

"Lifted with some rims"
Ghetto AND redneck at the same time?
Make up your mind!!!! LOL, spinning rims OR lifted?

*sighs*


----------



## rjcruiser

What's your budget?  That will determine everything.


----------



## Mud Minnow

man i'm 31 and still don't have the vehical I wanted when I was 15.


----------



## Gabassmaster

tshelton99 said:


> hum! a 15/16 year old with a HEMI,
> I'm thinking more 4 banger ford courier or cheby luv-truck
> or a ranger at most with a 302 in it..



oh yeah i forgot about that.... i almost got somebody killed!!!


----------



## Luke Duke

When I say rims, I mean like medal moto type thing.


----------



## T.P.

Oh yea!!! Nuttin better than a big 'ol truck roaring down the road at 7.73 miles per gallon, especially at 16 y/o.


----------



## 440Mopar

bought this one when i was 15 ,drove it till i was 18 it had a 318 w/ 4speed and 36's
  Now it has a 500+hp 440 with one tons and and 44's   And yes it was in my wedding


----------



## 440Mopar

Of course a smarter choice in hind site would have been this one. It is for sale by the way.


----------



## roadhand10

440Mopar said:


> Of course a smarter choice in hind site would have been this one. It is for sale by the way.



and how much might you want for that been lookin for a new build


----------



## roadhand10

here is my 89 yota and my 90 4runner sold the 4runner not long ago with a 3 inch lift and 33. lookin to get my 89 back miss that one. had 4.5 procomp stage 2 lift 3 inch body lift 5.29 gears front and rear arb air locker in the rear mini spool in the front and had a set of 38.5/16 super swamper tsl's and a set of 38.5/11 boggers and 15/10 pacer crome wheels. other stuff i wanted to do like full size axels and 350 but got board and got rid of it want it back now. but doing anything to a truck like that is not cheap. and not cheap to fix either


----------



## MonroeTaco

Get ya a real truck. Like this...  4.5 Superlift, 35" ProComp Extreme A/T's. Still a work in progress. Still want a 84 or 85 4runner, though.


----------



## egomaniac247

When I was 17 my dad bought me a new Toyota Tacoma single cab, 4 cylinder, 5 speed.  Man I miss that truck.  When I was 18 I put 31" x10.5 all terrains on it.

I PROBABLY should have stopped there but like a fool, around age 19 I put 33" x 12.50's on it and lifted it about 3"

The problem is that I didn't lift it far enough...and I could not do a u-turn across a 4 lane highway without majorly rubbing tires on the wheel well lol

But again, it was truly awesome truck.  Those 1996-98 Tacomas could run through anything.


----------



## Luke Duke

Thanks everybody for the pictures and advice. Y'all have really helped me alot. But if anybody else out there has any more pictures they want to share, feel free. I really enjoy looking and reading about them. And for all you who have posted already, I want to tell y'all, I would drive any of those trucks anyday.


----------



## bigsack

i have a 99 regular cab tacoma.  its a great truck.  it'd be a good'n for a teen.  its 4x4 4cly 5 speed. manual hubs.  i drove all over Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and half of egypt in it in the snow today.  went through it like a champ.  i even towed my buddies 05 dakota about a eighth of a mile up a steep steep road.  gotta love 4 low in 2nd gear and just let it eat at aobut 3500 rmp

if i drive it easy i can get as much as 23-23 mpg.  but if you dog it your aound 16-17.  it ain't fast enough to get you into too much trouble.  

its sorta for sale btw if anybody is interested...


----------



## merc123

Just a couple different ones


----------



## Gixxermike

Ford F350


----------



## craig barnett

*that ford is not a real truck this is.*

1970 deuce 6x6. Also a k5 built to take the heat. (its for sale also)


----------



## Resica

Here's an old Blazer of mine.


----------



## Dub

My little trucklet:

Part time golf cart, 4-wheeler, puddle jumper, trail maker and everday commuter.

'07 model KingCab Frontier SE, 4WD, 6 speed manual, added stereo to control my 120GB iPod Classic in the glovebox.

22mpg ave....not bad for this "go everywhere" commuter.  Not just powered by squirrels, either.  270hp

Weather Tech mats, premium tires and tinting are highly recomended.





























added the front side window tinting:



























Handy little bed storage racks....easily adjusted to your cargo.


----------



## egomaniac247

Here's the truck I have now.  It's been a good truck for me but I do miss my 97 Tacoma.  I got into the big tires/shiny rims thing when I was in my 20's.  Now I just want a reliable truck.  I treat my truck like a truck...


----------



## MonroeTaco

craig barnett said:


> 1970 deuce 6x6. Also a k5 built to take the heat. (its for sale also)



Ain't gonna comment on the blazer (cough, cough), but that duece is sweet!!


----------



## coltday

Tundra and Chevy are/were mine. Jeep's my brothers and K-35 is my buddy's


----------



## Bradleym08

My 2005 F-150 Lariat 4x4 
6 Inch Suspension
3 Inch Body
38" Mickey Thompson Baja ATZ
20" Rims


----------



## dirtroad

*Keep the tradition alive......*


Old Ford Bronco
There have been a few JUST like this around Nanny Sue and Daddy Rabbits when we were growing up.There is no telling how much money they would be worth now,of course had we not totalled them out.


----------



## Thajonesboyz

*a few of my 79s I built*

 580 ci. Boss 429. powerglide.

429 CJ. C6 

 598 ci. Yates


----------



## buckmark89

bought this for $3200 with a blown motor.  The guy i bought it from even threw in a newer aluminum block 5.3 out of an ssr that i sold for $900. Payed $500 for a junkyard 5.3 and in a weekend had it running. If i were you i would buy somthing older for cheap and work on it yourself to get it running.  Youll take better care of it and its always good to know how to work on your cars.

You cant tell by looking at it, but its about to roll over 368k miles


----------



## TyT

bigsack said:


> i have a 99 regular cab tacoma.  its a great truck.  it'd be a good'n for a teen.  its 4x4 4cly 5 speed. manual hubs.  i drove all over Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and half of egypt in it in the snow today.  went through it like a champ.  i even towed my buddies 05 dakota about a eighth of a mile up a steep steep road.  gotta love 4 low in 2nd gear and just let it eat at aobut 3500 rmp
> 
> if i drive it easy i can get as much as 23-23 mpg.  but if you dog it your aound 16-17.  it ain't fast enough to get you into too much trouble.
> 
> its sorta for sale btw if anybody is interested...



SORTA FOR SALE?!?!? I might be intrested PM me

Thanks 

Ty


----------



## dirtroad

Luke Duke said:


> Well, I'm a 15 yr. old kid looking for a truck. I want mine lifted with some rims and tires. I know some of yall have some, because I have seen them here and there. But If yall could help me out by posting some pictures, and a little decription. I am just wanting to get some ideas for when I get a truck. If yall could help me out, I would really be thankful.


There you go,you can't beat them old toyota's!!!!!


440Mopar said:


> Of course a smarter choice in hind site would have been this one. It is for sale by the way.





bigsack said:


> i have a 99 regular cab tacoma.  its a great truck.  it'd be a good'n for a teen.  its 4x4 4cly 5 speed. manual hubs.  i drove all over Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and half of egypt in it in the snow today.  went through it like a champ.  i even towed my buddies 05 dakota about a eighth of a mile up a steep steep road.  gotta love 4 low in 2nd gear and just let it eat at aobut 3500 rmp
> 
> if i drive it easy i can get as much as 23-23 mpg.  but if you dog it your aound 16-17.  it ain't fast enough to get you into too much trouble.
> 
> its sorta for sale btw if anybody is interested...


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

monster 2 wheel drive


----------



## vonnick52

I'm a very broke college student.  Found this on craigslist for $700.  84 chevy s10 4x4.  2.8L. Motor is pretty strong, just had some vacuum issues that I have been getting worked out.  It's been on blocks for a few weeks because I went to replace the CV axles and saw the lower control arms were probably going to shear the lower ball joint soon.  Should have it running soon.


----------



## nosfedgta

here is my cherokee and my duramax.


----------



## Full Pull

Here is my 05 CTD.


----------



## Buck Nasty

At 15, I would suggest you look for something economical, safe, and reliable. Forget the lift kit and rims, use that money to pay for gas, insurance, and a slush fund for repairs.


----------



## OfcBanks

Alot of these vehicles in the prior post seem way expensive for a average 15 yo. but I will post my past ones as well
My first truck 1990 Chevy Cheyenne 4X4 put it through some crazy mud




Next had a 86 Yota 31's later had a flatbed





Then bought the white 03 Dodge Ram HEMI in 09, put alot of money in that truck





And now I have the 07 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins leveled on 35's


----------



## Son

Forget all that fancy stuff, just get a winch and an old truck.


----------



## Son

Or, you can get a 2001 S-10, and change out the front hub assemblys every year. Replace third door latch, tailgate cables, and a host of other parts that don't last long. It's a sissy 4 x 4, not at all like the older 4 x 4's they used to make. Guess Chevy thinks their little 4 x 4's shouldn't get off the pavement.


----------



## hiawassee1

*My last truck*

working on the f-250 I bought, looking to upgrade it, but this was my last truck.  Just remember to take care of them, 17 yr old bought this truck(well his mom did)man I hate seeing it around town now.
J.R.


----------



## bigmthbass

those maybe for sales.... do you still have them and how much. im in need of a truck or almost any kind for a daily driver to work and to pull my 69 chapperall trihull. 4X4 a plus. if anyone has something or knows someone with something cheap. please remember me


----------



## Outfitter

Latest project. 89 Chevy K5 Silverado.


----------



## stikslinger

Had this one for a while. It is sadly for sale now btw. These are some of the best trucks in my opinion for a teen.
great on gas and reliable. Check it out in marketplace.


----------



## Flaustin1

Thajonesboyz said:


> View attachment 580782 580 ci. Boss 429. powerglide.
> 
> View attachment 580783429 CJ. C6
> 
> View attachment 580784 598 ci. Yates



Best looking trucks on this thread. Hands down!


----------



## COTTS4x4

Here's my 2004 F350 XLT Sport 6.0 diesel.  I just sold it with 41,000 miles on it.  It has a 12.5" Icon lift, 39.5x16.5x17 Pitbull Rockers with 17x14 Weld's.  It also has a SCT Xcal II with a Gogo Diesel Gonzo Race File.  I sold it because it became too impractical and I was over the big truck daily driver.  Here's a couple pics;






































Here's my current one that its a lot more practical... and much slower with the gas motor.


----------



## HD28

One of my favorites I had. 2001 F-150 lariat.


----------



## HD28

Another favorite. 1996 F-150.


----------



## Son

My 4 x 4 of the 1960's. With a buck from Ocala Forest, Fl.


----------



## olcowman

Here's you some advice based on personal experience that occured just recently. Not exactly what you may be looking for but you might oughtta hear it....











PAY ATTENTION WHILE DRIVING!

Don't be a fooling with your cell phone, or looking at deer by the road, hunting a station on your radio, eating a biscuit, reaching for the directions you dropped in the floorboard, or any thing else that distracts you! I am almost 50 years old, been driving for 36 years, a heap of driving, and look what happened when I just got dumb one day and looked away from the road... just for a second now mind you! It near bout killed me and I realize I am lucky i wasn't hurt any worse or hurt someone else on the road!

Don't mean to sound so gloomy and negative and I am sure your folks are giving you plenty of advice and direction... I wish you well on your truck hunting and hope you find what you are wanting... Just don't be a dummy like me! That big Ford 4X4 powerstroke was pretty sharp looking and some kind of stout... well that is till it done a couple of flips off in the woods....


----------



## TecRsq

I have 2 - 97 Jeep TJ's, one is for daily driving and the other is only for wheeling, my only truck is my 89 C1500.

The pickup is my nice day or throw something in the back vehicle.

Some subtly body mods, a 95 grill and lights along with a stock 5.7 TBI motor, she will remain stock for another 3 years until she gets emissions exempt, she will then get either a nasty small block or a equally potent rat motor.


----------



## mdgmc84

I have had two trucks since i been driving, both been gmcs and have always done well by me. First was an 84 on 33s til it got stole. rebuilt it but also bout a new truck. 00 gmc sierra 2wd, 4.3 reg stepside. its small no bed space but hey the gas mileage difference was nice. These three are of my old truck, one how it was when i first got it, second what it looked like after being stole and burnt, third is more or less what it is like still today after having gotten it street legal and driveable 6 years ago. its got 4 inches and 35s now.


----------



## bsthonda2010

this is when it was stock


----------



## ASH556

I don't have a pic of my truck handy right now, but in regards to a practical vehicle for a 15yo, forget it.  When I turned 16 (1999) I was down to a 1990 Camry or a 1992 Camaro.  The Camry was cheaper, better on fuel economy, and more reliable so I bought it.  I've always regretted that along with not playing high school football (I was on the drumline and played rock'n roll instead).  I can never go back and do those over again.  I say go for what you want.  It's hard to beat a good truck, new or old.


----------



## mdgmc84

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> I don't have a pic of my truck handy right now, but in regards to a practical vehicle for a 15yo, forget it.  When I turned 16 (1999) I was down to a 1990 Camry or a 1992 Camaro.  The Camry was cheaper, better on fuel economy, and more reliable so I bought it.  I've always regretted that along with not playing high school football (I was on the drumline and played rock'n roll instead).  I can never go back and do those over again.  I say go for what you want.  It's hard to beat a good truck, new or old.



Definately get what you want, dont try to be sensible! I loved my first truck and it was by no means fuel efficient, but it did run great. love that truck, still even if it isn't real pretty after what happened.


----------



## deerdylan

'06 z71 
7" Fabtech suspension
3" body
38" Nitto Mud Grapplers
20" Rockstars


----------



## BBQBOSS

My new bone stock 2011 King Ranch, White Platinum Metallic, 4WD, 3.73 w/ E-Lock Rearend,  Twin Turbo Direct Inject V6 with 365/420,


----------



## Dodgecorona

This isn't exactly a truck, but it can help with your options of rims and tires. It has 35 X 12.50 Procomp Xtreme A/Ts on 17 inch Procomp rims.


----------



## hiawassee1

Truck I have now, but looking to get rid of it, cant keep em too long.  Like to keep my wife on her toes.  Havent done much with this one.


----------



## RockyS

Here is a couple of my old junk.


----------



## 73JER

2008 F-250 King Ranch


----------



## stev

2011 2500HD


----------



## DuckHuntin101

Thats a bad blue 250 man sweet truck


----------



## bonecollector123

*79 ford*



thajonesboyz said:


> View attachment 580782 580 ci. Boss 429. Powerglide.
> 
> View attachment 580783429 cj. C6
> 
> View attachment 580784 598 ci. Yates



if you come across one like that green one or the black one you want to getrid of let me know i am looking.


----------



## Maggie Dog

*The Hauler*

she likes to haul


----------



## mountainarcher

some i've had...still have the JEEP....


----------



## the r.o.c.

my lifted vehicle, a 97 wrangler, 3 1/2" lift, 33" x 12.50" tires on dick cepeck 10.50" x 15 wheels. never take it off road or mud.  i just think it looks great, the wife loves driving it.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

Bought this truck on here and it looked like this the day I bought it.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

This is what it looked like the day I sold it.............biggest mistake I ever made. The GON member who sold it to me gave me a great deal and if I only knew how bad I would have regretted it, I would have never sold it. I hated the color but should have learned to live with it.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

Here is another truck I spent alot of time and money on bought from here. Sold a while ago


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

An Old ford that I  had


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

My new daily driver.


----------



## BGA

Here is my baby-

Shorter Antenna
LED Mirror mod
DMH Exhaust Cutout
35% Tint
Warn Winch and SDHQ Winch Mount
Top Perch Mod
K&N CAI

































View this entire album: F-150 Raptor Shoot


----------



## BGA

Yall wanna 4x4 let me know!! I want get muddy.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

That Ole Raptor is a bad boy. That truck is awsome........expensive but awsome.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

All cleaned up


----------



## GoldDot40

OK, I'll play, too....
2002 Silverado Z71. Just turned 111,000 miles.
Before





After


----------



## Firescooby

2006 2500HD Duramax/ Allison
Bought new in September 2006, currently has 35k miles.
LOT's of mods!!!

NICE to have a paid off truck!!


----------



## GreyGoose

Heres my old truck i wrecked


----------



## 30backs

My 2010


----------



## hiawassee1

*just bought ib sept.*

nice truck greygoose, hope to find 1 like that in bout 6 yrs when my son is old enough, but the wife wants to give him my new truck.  Its an 07 with 37,000 on it.


----------



## tivoli410

My first truck..

'99 Z71

6" Rancho + 3" Body Lift
36x15.50 Mickey MTZs on some regular old 16x10 Eagles

Loved that thing, got it stock in high school and paid for the suspension lift and a set of 35" swampers and once those wore out I added the body lift. Drove it through my first 2 years of college but  interstate driving ended that pretty quick. Drive a '05 GMC Z71 now that is just leveled on 33s. 

Don't get swampers, or if you do, dont expect them to last!











Here it was during just the suspension and 35s stage


----------



## deerslayer11

04 f150
4 inch rancho suspension lift
35 1250 nitto trail grapplers
17 inch moto metal 951 black wheels


----------



## hiawassee1

I like that color scheme Deerslayer


----------



## flingin1

go truck not a show truck:trampoline:


----------



## Lukikus2

WANT MUD?

One of our builds. Converted dually flatbed w/ 460.


----------



## the r.o.c.

97 wrangler, 3 1/4" lift, 12.50x33" dick cepek 10.5" wheels. also a performance kit, cold air intake, new throttle body, and  chip. added 20hp and 29 ft lbs torque. sold a 79 corvette that i never drove, and build my jeep. most fun ive had since my first honeymoon...lol


----------



## markland

The 1st is what I had in my early 20's '86 Toyota X-Cab SR-5 with 14in of lift and 42's, drove it for 10 years, boy did I have some good times in that truck!  Now I have a 2000 Ford Excursion 6.8 with 6in lift and 315's on 10x16 aluminum rims and Banks Power Pack.  Love this truck but it sure loves the gas!  I guess you never grow out of big trucks!!


----------



## ASH556

Finally got a pic of mine.
'06 GMC Sierra SLT Z71 Crew Cab
285/70/17 BFG AT's (33's)
LineX 
Flowmaster
K&N Filter


----------



## betweenthehedges

2005 Jeep Unlimited LJ
4-inch Short-Arm Suspension Lift
full skid-plates
Banks Intake and Banks Power Exhaust
Lockers front and rear
4:56 Gears
Jet Power Chip
Rock Sliders
Hand Throttle
Warn Winch


----------



## woods-n-water

I've had a few. Still have the D-max and tacoma


----------



## deerslayer11

hiawassee1 said:


> I like that color scheme Deerslayer



Thanks, sold it about 3 weeks ago


----------



## markland

UPDATE!  Finally got around to changing out all my springs on my truck and installing the trac arm drop bracket and drop pitman arm as well.  Sitting on 8in of spring lift and riding and drving great!


----------



## ASH556

A couple years back @ a family reunion in Kansas:


----------



## Browning01

2007.5 LMM Duramax. 2.5" of lift, 20x9 eagle alloys, 305/55r20 Goodyear duratracs.  4" Straight exhaust with 6" tip, EDGE CTS Race Programmer.


----------



## southernboy2147

here are a few of my first truck, tough lil thing. I wish i hadn't have gotten ride of it. If I find it again i will buy it back as long as a new motor has been put in it... it was in rough shape. had 15x8 ion alloys, and 33/12.5 wild country mtx


----------



## Lukikus2

My SIL's 18 with 37's. My wife's new ride behind. A little Hemi family all of the sudden


----------



## hopper

Gotta Jeep, and you wont have to help friends move.


----------



## Possum

The op is in his mid 20s now. Probably driving kids to soccer in a Crossover SUV


----------



## Cmp1

You've already seen mine,,,,????


----------



## model88_308

It's nothing special, but it's mine, and has been ever since I drove it off the dealer's lot in 2004. 2004 F150 FX4 5.4. Aftermarket wheels in 2009 and fairly new 285/70/17 BFGs. Not the best pics, but we had a couple inches of snow here last night.


----------



## oldguy

Why do folks get rid of trucks? Mine's a '94 bought in '96. Now w/new motor, transmission, lift kit, 18" wheels. 400k miles and going strong. Every day driver. Goes hunting, fishing, trapping, hauling fire wood, etc. Hope to take it to the grave with me.


----------



## Stroker

Purchased this one new in 1976, $5796 out the door.


----------



## Taco4x4

I gave this one to my son on his 16th birthday. He is 22 now and drives a 2012 Taco 4x4offroad. It just sets in the yard. I drive it every now and then. Thinking about selling it.


----------



## Taco4x4

94 4Runner 4x4 Super clean, sunroof, all the bells and whistles that they had in 94. Original paint and never been wrecked.


----------



## TimBray

Can't let the truck guys have all the fun. '88, 6" spring-over, 2" body, 1.8 Toyota Corolla and 5 spd., 35s.


----------



## WishboneW

84 GMC short bed 4x4


----------



## ccbiggz

440Mopar said:


> bought this one when i was 15 ,drove it till i was 18 it had a 318 w/ 4speed and 36's
> Now it has a 500+hp 440 with one tons and and 44's   And yes it was in my wedding


VERY Cool!


----------



## ccbiggz

WishboneW said:


> 84 GMC short bed 4x4View attachment 956849


NICE! Is that a restore or is it original?


----------



## WishboneW

Restore. Not original under the hood but not real wild either


----------



## LT6767

85 Chevy M1008... Eastpoint Police Dept changed the front clip


----------



## LT6767

79 Chevy K20 with a flatbed....


----------



## LT6767

86 Chevy M1008.... pulled it out of a field in N Ga where it had been sitting for  few years. It's a work in progress...


----------



## Lukikus2

LT6767 said:


> 86 Chevy M1008.... pulled it out of a field in N Ga where it had been sitting for  few years. It's a work in progress...
> 
> View attachment 957617



Those axles are virtually indestructible. I'm jealous 

Climbed a lot of rock mountains with them. They faired better than my back.


----------



## LT6767

Lukikus2 said:


> Those axles are virtually indestructible. I'm jealous
> 
> Climbed a lot of rock mountains with them. They faired better than my back.



Those axles are strong, but not bomb proof... the rear 14 bolt full floater on the 86 had the driver's side bearings go kaboom and the axle popped loose.


----------



## 7 point

04 f150 5.4 only 55k miles


----------



## HuntinJake_23

1997 Ford F-350 7.3l Powerstroke Diesel all stock and all original with only 153,000 miles. It’s my grocery getter, hunting and fishing truck!!


----------



## 7 point

Dad had a 95 like it .great trucks


----------



## ryanh487

Just bought this a couple weeks ago.  Newest car i've ever owned. 2017 Ram 2500 Tradesman, 4x4 6.4L Hemi. I love this truck.  I added the bed cover and running boards,  and upgraded the exhaust to a flowmaster 50 series with dual output.  S&B Cold air intake goes on this weekend.


----------



## lonewolf247

Previous Truck, and current truck:


----------



## LT6767

HuntinJake_23 said:


> 1997 Ford F-350 7.3l Powerstroke Diesel all stock and all original with only 153,000 miles. It’s my grocery getter, hunting and fishing truck!!


2wd or 4wd? Either way those 7.3 diesels are good engines...


----------



## HuntinJake_23

LT6767 said:


> 2wd or 4wd? Either way those 7.3 diesels are good engines...




4x4 with Warn Manuel locking hubs.


----------



## 660griz

2017 GMC HD


----------



## mattg1500

I got a 2014 F150 screw with a level kit and 34" Cooper STT Pros on 18" XD Monsters. Also got an intake and custom tune from 5 star in SC. I wanted a lift but couldnt justify the $4k for one and installation. The level makes it look cool and I get through everything I need to.


----------



## John Cooper

2006 F 150 4x4 XLT lariat. 6" fabtec lift 35" tires


----------



## Capt Quirk

I finally got my old truck. 1970 F100, only a few years younger than me. Over the last 50 years, somebody tried to make this farm truck into a race truck... Which means they stuffed a 400 under the hood, and put mags and loud exhaust on it.

Looking to trade out the mags for the factory steel rims, and make it a farm truck again. Anybody got them?


----------

